# Singletrails am Venusberg Bonn



## trialelmi (21. März 2016)

Ich suche immer wieder Leute, die auch was kurzstreckiges fahren am Rande des Venusbergs in Bonn. Es gibts dort jede Menge heftige Auffahrten, aber ich glaube fast das ist für die meisten uninteressant. Ich fahre ab und an die verschiedensten Routen hoch und runter, aber vielleicht gibts ja interessierte dafür. Morgen fahre ich auch wieder da rum.
Das ist z.B. eine tolle Auffahrt und natürlich auch Abfahrt.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=7446E83D168DAE22AAB2A68DDC1016B0.fe1?fileId=ortwqrejnpgilypm

Meine ganzen Auffahrten sind hier im Profil zu finden. http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do;jsessionid=7446E83D168DAE22AAB2A68DDC1016B0.fe1?username=trialelmi


----------



## LukasMai (22. März 2016)

Die Strecke fahren wir auch ab und an. Heftig ist etwas übertrieben, ganz nett trifft es mehr.
Können gerne mal zusammen Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (22. März 2016)

Kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an und in meinemAlter ist es heftig.  Wenn ich 2 Mal hochgefahren bin dann bin ich platt. Ich fahre aber auch jeden Meter und schiebe kein Mal


----------



## luna-mortem (14. Mai 2016)

Moin,

da ich mittlerweile oben in Ippendorf wohne, kenne ich den geposteten Pfad auch seit nem halben Jahr. 

Suche momentan Gleichgesinnte mit denen man mal den Kottenforst abradeln kann um neue Pfade zu finden. Eventuell kann man(n) auch eine regelmäßige Truppe zum gemeinsamen fahren bilden.

Würde vorschlagen, dass man sich entweder am "Spielplatz Waldau" oder dem "Waldparkplatz Gudenauer Weg" trifft und von dort aus dann in den Forst radelt. Wenn jemand Lust hat, darf er sich gerne melden 

Alternative Startpunkte sind natürlich auch kein Problem, Route können wir dann spontan ausbaldowern 

LG
Alex


----------



## caligula123 (25. Mai 2016)

Jemand morgen Biken?


----------



## luna-mortem (25. Mai 2016)

Ich wär dabei. Wann wolltest Du los?


----------



## caligula123 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß auch  nicht  welche Stadtteil bist du denn?Bin aus Bonn deuisdorf


----------



## luna-mortem (25. Mai 2016)

Ippendorf, habs 2 Minuten mit Rad bis in den Wald.
Hab grad Urlaub, bei der Uhrzeit bin ich daher offen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## caligula123 (25. Mai 2016)

hab auch heute und morgen  frei   und überlege mir  noch heute eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## caligula123 (25. Mai 2016)

Kannst du mir mal in WhatsApp schreiben? Hier meine Handy Nummer: 01773504050


----------



## KervyN (8. Oktober 2016)

Hoi, wenn jemand morgen Mittag bock hat, ich hab eine Tour im LMB eingestellt. 
Gruß
 B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

Km 31-35 würde ich unten am Bach bleiben, auch wenn es vermutlich ne Schlammschlacht ist  Kuriere leider noch ne Erkältung aus so das es bei mir wohl noch nix wird mit fahren morgen...


----------



## KervyN (8. Oktober 2016)

Neee.. das ist heftig dann wieder oben auf den Weg zu kommen. Ich hoffe dass ich die Tour morgen überhaupt schaffe. 
Dir aber gute Besserung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

Wohl Kaum heftiger als die anderen rampen auf der Runde... Hab mich da mal mit dem Anhänger und Kind drinn Schiebender weise rauf gequält... War das ne plakerei...


----------



## KervyN (8. Oktober 2016)

Ah doch. Ich bin mal aus dem Loch da hoch gekraxelt. Das ist echt kein Spass. Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinen Puddingbeinen und der schlechten Kondition


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hoch halt den letzten Weg rechts hoch mit den Serpentinen, sollte solo eigentlich fahrbar sein. Kommt in der Verlängerung Waldau ->p2 -> Schutzhütte raus


----------



## KervyN (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich kenne die Ecke. Der erste Anstieg vom Bach bis zu den Serpentinen ist ultra steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna-mortem (9. Oktober 2016)

War heute noch auf dem Weg am Bach unterwegs, geht vom Schlamm her, nicht viel schlimmer als der Rest vom Forst. Bei den Serpentinen nach der Schutzhütte würde ich runter, dann den Bach lang und kurz vor Hirschweiher wieder den Berg hoch, da ist am leichtesten. Oder weiter den Weg am Hirschweiher vorbei und wieder in den Wald.

Die Serpentinen sind vom Anstieg so Mittel, aber der Untergrund ist Mist, ich hab da immer Schlupf.


----------



## KervyN (9. Oktober 2016)

Ah ok. So rum geht es natürlich auch. Ist vielleicht eine Idee. Bin da halt erst einmal lang gefahren.


----------



## luna-mortem (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin heute noch die flache Einfahrt Höhe Königsweiher rein und dann bis zum Ende durch bis kurz vor Röttgen und dann wieder komplett zurück. Beine haben nach 2 Stunden gekrampft haben und ich wollte die Serpentinen nicht mehr hoch. War selbst in dem Zustand noch easy machbar und hat viel Spaß gemacht. https://www.strava.com/activities/744452156

Was sehr positiv war, jemand hat die extrem schlammigen Stellen mit frischen Ästen aufgefüllt und ein paar querliegende Bäume mit leichten Rampen gefüttert, vielen Dank für die Mühe an die Person, hat viel Spaß gemacht heute! Ich verspreche Besserung dies in Zukunft ebenfalls zu machen und nicht nur durch zu rushen. Mein Kettenblatt dankt es Euch, trotzdem muss ich mal in ein Tako investieren Kurbel beim TA Ambition 26" sitzt einfach zu tief, baller damit sogar auf glatter Straße auf den Boden. Gut das die NC17 Sudpin 2 soviel aushalten.


----------



## KervyN (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich mache morgen eine kurze 90 Minuten Trailtour durch den Kottenforst/Venusberg (Bonn). 15-20km ~300hm. Will wer mit? Treffen 12 Uhr "Sebastianstr Ecke Clemens August Str".


----------



## Ela_Renner (22. Februar 2017)

hallo hallo ist dieser Thread noch aktuell? oder Winterpause? Ich würde gerne am Sonntag los (26.2) eine Karnevalspause im Matsch, aber nicht allein . Wer hat Lust auf eine eher gemütliche Tour durch den Wald mit netten Abfahrten? Ich bin technisch auch noch in der Winterpause und würde es als Einstieg sehen . Kurz zu mir. Ich (w/29) fahre HT. Einen schönen Karnevalseinstieg morgen zusammen.


----------



## caligula123 (22. Februar 2017)

Ela_Renner schrieb:


> hallo hallo ist dieser Thread noch aktuell? oder Winterpause? Ich würde gerne am Sonntag los (26.2) eine Karnevalspause im Matsch, aber nicht allein . Wer hat Lust auf eine eher gemütliche Tour durch den Wald mit netten Abfahrten? Ich bin technisch auch noch in der Winterpause und würde es als Einstieg sehen . Kurz zu mir. Ich (w/29) fahre HT. Einen schönen Karnevalseinstieg morgen zusammen.


Bin eventuell auch dabei


----------



## luna-mortem (22. Februar 2017)

Bis Sonntag sollte der gröbste Umzugsstress bei mir adacta sein und wenn es nicht grade in Strömen regnet, würde ich mich ebenfalls anschließen.
Welches Rad ich nehme entscheide ich kurzfristig [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KervyN (22. Februar 2017)

Wo trifft man sich denn? Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Winterspeck und der mangelnden Kondition würde aber vielleicht ne Stunde oder so mitfahren.


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2017)

Die Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer fahren durchgehend im Winter...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/page-53#post-14355699

Aber andere Rheinseite 

Grüsse


----------



## KervyN (22. Februar 2017)

Diese Hardcoreleute von der anderen Rheinseite.. pff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna-mortem (22. Februar 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Wo trifft man sich denn?



Würde sagen an der Bushaltestelle Waldau oder schon unten an der T-Kreuzung Robert-Koch-Str./Heinrich-Lützeler-Str. unterhalb des St. Marien Hospitals. Dann kann man von da aus im Forst rumtrammeln und die ein oder andere Abfahrt oder Einzelwegstrecke nehmen.


----------



## Ela_Renner (22. Februar 2017)

wie wäre am Wildgehege (Waldau). Am Dammwild Gehege sind sogar Bänke . Gibt es Vorschläge für die Startzeit?


----------



## KervyN (22. Februar 2017)

Haltestelle Waldau finde ich auch nicht so verkehrt. Uhrzeit wäre Mittags/Nachmittags super.


----------



## Ela_Renner (22. Februar 2017)

also um 14.30 an der Haltestelle waldau? ist das Mittags genug?


----------



## KervyN (22. Februar 2017)

Top, dann bis Sonntag


----------



## luna-mortem (22. Februar 2017)

Jo, hört sich gut an.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## caligula123 (23. Februar 2017)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin auch dabei  Alex wie fährt sich dein Swoop?


----------



## caligula123 (23. Februar 2017)

Übrigens bin Samstag  (wenn nicht Regnet) auch unterwegs Falls noch jemand Lust hat


----------



## luna-mortem (23. Februar 2017)

In der Abfahrt ist das Swoop eine Macht, bügelt eigentlich alles weg was ich bislang hatte. Auf Trails ist mir Lenker etwas zu breit ist, da fehlt mir etwas die Kontrolle in engen Kurven, wird aber morgen auf 780mm verkürzt.

Von der Dämpfung könnte es allgemein etwas straffer sein, aber das ist Setup, da muß ich mich noch rantasten.


Edit: Samstag werde ich nicht schaffen, da habe ich Wohnungsübergabe und muß meine neue Küche zurechtsägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (23. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich es schaffe komme ich auch Sonntag hin. Falls ich das dann mit euch auch körperlich schaffe. Zur Not kann man ja jederzeit euch wieder alleine weiter fahren lassen.

edit// Bin Sonntag dabei


----------



## senkibonn (23. Februar 2017)

Bin evtl. auch dabei. Wäre dann meine erste Tour nach der Winterpause. Also bin ich noch ganz und gar nicht so recht in Form. 
Aber Karnevalspause im Matsch hört sich doch irgendwie verlockend - und vor allem: realistisch - an.


----------



## Pollux88 (25. Februar 2017)

Servus,

Ich bin völlig neu hier und gerade vom Rennrad auf MTB umgestiegen. Mir fehlt es ein wenig an Technik und an Strecken in und um Bonn. Wenn jemand also ab Montag mal Lust auf ne Ausfahrt hat, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## trialelmi (25. Februar 2017)

Komm doch morgen mit. @Pollux88


----------



## Pollux88 (26. Februar 2017)

Ich würde gerne aber ich nutze das verlängerte Wochenende zum Heimaturlaub. Deswegen leider erst ab Montag.


----------



## KervyN (26. Februar 2017)

Pollux88 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne aber ich nutze das verlängerte Wochenende zum Heimaturlaub. Deswegen leider erst ab Montag.



Wenn meine Frau auf den Rosenmontagszug geht kann ich mal gucken ob ich es schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caligula123 (26. Februar 2017)

Wo ist der Treffpunkt nochmal und um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## KervyN (26. Februar 2017)

caligula123 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Treffpunkt nochmal und um wieviel Uhr?



14.30 an der Bushaltestelle Waldau.


----------



## trialelmi (26. Februar 2017)

Hat total Spaß gemacht. Wer nachschauen will, wo wir genau waren, dem wird hier geholfen.
Am Ende waren 2 verloren gegangen, aber ich denke sie haben aus dem Wald rausgefunden.
Pulstechnisch war es bei mir im mittleren Bereich, was ok ist. Leider konnte ich das Versetzen der Räder unserem einzigen Mädel am Ende dann doch nicht mehr zeigen, was ich bedauere. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## KervyN (26. Februar 2017)

Jo. War wirklich klasse. 
Hier noch der Runtastic Link. Der Katzenlochbach ist wirklich eine technische Herausforderung. 

Wegen Hinweis auf Blockwarte und Co gelöscht.


----------



## caligula123 (26. Februar 2017)

Ja war wirklich geiler Tag heute  gerne wieder


----------



## luna-mortem (26. Februar 2017)

Würde ja noch Strava posten, aber irgendwas ist das schief gelaufen, 12 Sek. Bewegung kann irgendwie nicht stimmen 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit der Truppe und das Hinterrad versetzen fehlt mir auch noch. Also müßen wir demnächst wieder fahren 

Danke nochmal an @Ela_Renner fürs Banänche am Ende  ohne die wäre ich wohl nicht mehr nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## senkibonn (26. Februar 2017)

Danke für die tolle Tour. Für den Einstieg ins Jahr bin ich mit mir zufrieden.
Und danke für das ausführliche Streckenprofil, sehr interessant ...


----------



## Sechser (27. Februar 2017)

Es ist allerdings keine gute Idee, Strecken hier ausführlich zu posten (auch wenn es inzwischen keine secret spots mehr sind).
Es geht hier immerhin noch um ein Naturschutzgebiet und man muss ja nicht alle direkt mit der Nase auf unsere Aktivitäten stoßen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings keine gute Idee, Strecken hier ausführlich zu posten (auch wenn es inzwischen keine secret spots mehr sind).
> Es geht hier immerhin noch um ein Naturschutzgebiet und man muss ja nicht alle direkt mit der Nase auf unsere Aktivitäten stoßen.


Da hast du wohl Recht, zumal es stellenweise Blockwarte gibt in direkter Umgebung der gefahrenen Strecke!


----------



## KervyN (27. Februar 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings keine gute Idee, Strecken hier ausführlich zu posten (auch wenn es inzwischen keine secret spots mehr sind).
> Es geht hier immerhin noch um ein Naturschutzgebiet und man muss ja nicht alle direkt mit der Nase auf unsere Aktivitäten stoßen.



Guter Hinweis. Hab den Link rausgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (27. Februar 2017)




----------



## trialelmi (27. Februar 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings keine gute Idee, Strecken hier ausführlich zu posten (auch wenn es inzwischen keine secret spots mehr sind).
> Es geht hier immerhin noch um ein Naturschutzgebiet und man muss ja nicht alle direkt mit der Nase auf unsere Aktivitäten stoßen.


Ich habe es herausgenommenen, jedoch bin ich da anderer Meinung, denn wir leben in NRW und da darf man auf diesen Wegen fahren nach wie vor fahren. Räder zerstören da nichts. Traktoren, die auf den Wegen teilwese fahren schon.


----------



## caligula123 (27. Februar 2017)

Hier gibts paar Videos von meine Bikepark besuchen in 2015 und 2016 .
Viel Spaß beim anschauen  
Gruß  Mitko Yankov


----------



## Sechser (27. Februar 2017)

©trialelmi
Mir ging es hier gar nicht um Recht oder Unrecht, sondern eher um unser Ansehen im Rest der Bevölkerung.
Mit Strava, Gpsies und ähnlichem läuft man auch Gefahr, eine Art „Tourismus“ zu fördern – wenn dann zig Leute da langknallen, ist der Ärger programmiert. Besonders die Friesdorfer Abfahrt, die ihr gefahren sein, war vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit Anlass für gewaltigen Stunk hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Pollux88 (3. März 2017)

Hat jemand heute noch Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde ab ca. 16 Uhr?


----------



## KervyN (3. März 2017)

Ich mach mich gleich auf den Heimweg, werde wohl so gegen 14 Uhr im Wald sein. Wenn wer mag.


----------



## Pollux88 (3. März 2017)

14 Uhr wäre zu früh für mich. @KervyN Fahr so durch den Wald, dass du gegen 16:00 Uhr irgendwo zwischen Bonn Duisdorf oder Ippendorf rauskommst  Dann steig ich ein.


----------



## KervyN (3. März 2017)

Ne. Bin nur zwei Stunden unterwegs


----------



## trialelmi (4. März 2017)

Ich habe heute mal eine andere schöne Strecke getestet. 90 Minuten war ich unterwegs und dann könnte man den Katzenlochbach von ganz hinten noch dazu nehmen und dann werden es so wieder 2 1/2 Stunden etwa, falls nochmal Interesse bestünde. 
Die Strecke ist noch technischer mit einigen Bäumen im Weg, wo man nicht fahren kann. Ich auch nicht aber es macht trotzdem Fun. Das Streckenprofil poste ich jetzt nicht.  Wenn als PN.
Es war echt anstrengend für mich. Ich bin fast dauerhaft im Maximalpuls gefahren, allerdings ist das normal wenn ich alleine fahre. 
Ich würde da euch an schwierigen Stellen dann auch gerne meine technische Hilfe anbieten, wo einigen die Technik fehlt. Spitzkehren, steile Abfahrten steile Auffahrten ect., die man nicht immer schieben müsste. Bei Interesse dann einfach mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (5. März 2017)

Ayo. Bin am Freitag noch mal einen Teil der Strecke von Samstag gefahren. Ich muss sagen: Wenn man alleine ist, ist der Uphill Schweinehund deutlich stärker. 
Uphill Fahrtechnik sollte ich mir wirklich mal antrainieren. 
Wenn ich einmal runter bin, komme ich nimmer rauf und wenn einmal das Rad durchdreht ist auch Ende. Schalttechnik ist eh kaum vorhanden, wenn schalte ich zu spät oder unter Last und ruiniere mir den Antrieb oder ich schalte gar nicht und komme nicht hoch. 

Ich bin nächstes Wochenende wieder da und würde gerne mit dir trainieren.


----------



## luna-mortem (5. März 2017)

Nächstes Wochenende wäre ich auch wieder mit von der Partie.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2017)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Es war echt anstrengend für mich. Ich bin fast dauerhaft im Maximalpuls gefahren, allerdings ist das normal wenn ich alleine fahre.
> Ich würde da euch an schwierigen Stellen dann auch gerne meine technische Hilfe anbieten, wo einigen die Technik fehlt. Spitzkehren, steile Abfahrten steile Auffahrten ect., die man nicht immer schieben müsste. Bei Interesse dann einfach mal melden.



Ich müsste auch mal wieder an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten. Wenn du sowas mal anbietest wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## caligula123 (5. März 2017)

Wenn das Wetter passt nächste Wochenende bin auch dabei


----------



## KervyN (6. März 2017)

Frage ist nur wann? Samstag soll es regnen :-/


----------



## trialelmi (6. März 2017)

Können ja grob mal Sonntag festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2017)

Werde am Freitag eine Runde am (sehr) frühen Nachmittag fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## KervyN (8. März 2017)

Diesen Freitag kann ich leider nicht, erst am WE.
Das Wetter ist aktuell wirklich wechselhaft. Wie flexibel seid Ihr denn von Tag her? Bei Regen zu fahren ist jetzt kein Problem, kann mir aber schöneres vorstellen


----------



## trialelmi (8. März 2017)

Ich bin Freitag nicht dabei.


----------



## luna-mortem (9. März 2017)

Ich kann leider nur am Samstag. Laut dem Wetterbericht von heute morgen soll es die nächsten 2 Tage mal nicht regnen, da würde sich der Samstag doch anbieten.


----------



## KervyN (9. März 2017)

Ich hab an beiden Tagen Zeit.


----------



## KervyN (10. März 2017)

Ich werde mich morgen, ca 13 Uhr im Wald befinden. Kommt wer mit?
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16377


----------



## luna-mortem (10. März 2017)

Wo willst Du losradeln? 

Werde versuchen ebenfalls gegen 13Uhr da zu sein, kann aber aktuell noch nichts garantieren, weil ich mit meiner neuen Bude noch immer nen Arsch voll zu tun hab.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KervyN (11. März 2017)

luna-mortem schrieb:


> Wo willst Du losradeln?
> 
> Werde versuchen ebenfalls gegen 13Uhr da zu sein, kann aber aktuell noch nichts garantieren, weil ich mit meiner neuen Bude noch immer nen Arsch voll zu tun hab.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Waldau. Wie das letzte mal


----------



## luna-mortem (11. März 2017)

Okay, ich versuche um 13:13Uhr da zu sein, bringe dann noch nen Kollegen mit nem 29er HT mit [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KervyN (11. März 2017)

luna-mortem schrieb:


> Okay, ich versuche um 13:13Uhr da zu sein, bringe dann noch nen Kollegen mit nem 29er HT mit [emoji1]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (11. März 2017)

War ne super Runde. Hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## KervyN (16. März 2017)

Ich werde heute spontan so ab 16:30 im Wald sein. Will wer mit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2017)

Könnte passen: Wo soll es losgehen, wohin & wie lange? Grüße B.


----------



## KervyN (16. März 2017)

Nicht lange, 90 Minuten.
Hab auch keine Strecke geplant. Wenn du n paar Trails kennst können wir die fahren.
Ich wäre jetzt einmal Klüfterbach runter, Annaberger hoch, Unitrail gefahren.

Edit: Ich meine natürlich Katzenlochbach


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2017)

Sieht ganz gut aus - bis auf den trail, der nicht gefahren werden darf und sollte, und dessen auch nicht zu nennen ist. Jetzt muss ich schauen, ob ich rechtzeitig hier weg kann; melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## KervyN (16. März 2017)

Darf und sollte?
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2017)

Wer noch mag: 16:30 Uhr ab Waldau (zwischen Café und Spielplatz) Grüße B.


----------



## Sechser (16. März 2017)

Ich probier’s mal, aber wartet nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2017)

Jerry, wäre super wenn es klappt! Schicke dir meine handy-Nr. falls es nur knapp für dich wird B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna-mortem (16. März 2017)

Muß wieder Überstunden machen, werde wohl Sonntag nen Ründchen fahren, wenn ich es schaff und Wetter zuläßt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2017)

@KervyN & Sechser: Danke für die nette Tour in der Abendsonne, gerne wieder - und auch gerne einmal im 7GB!


----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @KervyN & Sechser: Danke für die nette Tour in der Abendsonne, gerne wieder - und auch gerne einmal im 7GB!


Ja war echt gut. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich den einen Anstieg hoch komme.
7g würde ich wohl mal mitkommen, habe aber Angst vor den HM.


----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

luna-mortem schrieb:


> Muß wieder Überstunden machen, werde wohl Sonntag nen Ründchen fahren, wenn ich es schaff und Wetter zuläßt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Ich denke da würde ich wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Sechser (17. März 2017)

Pah, da zeige ich dem Bernd meine Lieblings-Hass-Rampen ... und der fährt da einfach hoch, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ...
War eine schöne Tour – bei dem Wetter kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2017)

... an der Rampe gilt der Gerd-Müller-Tip für Fußballspieler vor dem Tor: Nicht denken, sondern treten ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

Ist trotzdem zurecht eine Hass-Rampe


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Pah, da zeige ich dem Bernd meine Lieblings-Hass-Rampen ... und der fährt da einfach hoch, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ...
> War eine schöne Tour – bei dem Wetter kann man nichts falsch machen.


Dann musst du die Mal mit trekki fahren
...


----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

@luna-mortem : was hältst du denn von der anderen Rheinseite am Sonntag? Gemütlich den Ennert hoch bis zur Dollendorfer Hardt. Oder Richtung 7g. Ich will da mal ne runde drehen


----------



## KervyN (24. März 2017)

Jemand morgen KoFo?


----------



## luna-mortem (24. März 2017)

Jo, werde wohl mit nem Kollegen nochmal ein Ründchen fahren, wann und wo weiß ich noch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trialelmi (24. März 2017)

Da ich morgen wieder arbeiten muss, werde ich nur meine kleine Bergtour nach Hause machen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder unterwegs.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

Kann um 10 an der Ahr anbieten...


----------



## KervyN (25. März 2017)

Wie sieht es denn morgen bei euch aus. Hatte so an 2-3,5 std gedacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. März 2017)

Leider nein...


----------



## KervyN (26. März 2017)

Dann wirds wohl wieder was einsames   vielleicht mal anspruchsvolles Uphill training [emoji854]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (26. März 2017)

Oh, zu spät gesehen, war heute mittag im Kofo unterwegs.


----------



## KervyN (8. April 2017)

Heute fast jeden Trail am Venusberg mitgenommen. Aber viel Wald steht da nicht mehr. Der grüne Hobbywaldschrat soll mir noch mal mit "du darfst hier nicht fahren" kommen.


----------



## KervyN (14. April 2017)

Jemand bock heute ein paar Trails im Kofo zu fahren?


----------



## luna-mortem (14. April 2017)

Bin in Hürtgenwald 

Ganz schön ausgebombt für April.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KervyN (14. April 2017)

Waren intensive 35km mit 700hm  
Ich habe sogar überlegt mir den KOM vom wilden Igor zu holen :-D


----------



## KervyN (15. April 2017)

Werde heute noch mal eine Runde drehen. Brauche noch 33,7km für die 100 und 463hm für die 1500 diese Woche. 
Ich denke so gegen 15-15.30 werde ich hier aufbrechen. Vielleicht heute mal mehr Richtung Südwest anstatt immer in der nähe vom Annaberger Hof zu fahren  Wer sich da auskennt ist herzlich eingeladen zum guiden. Wer sich nicht auskennt ist herzlich eingeladen zum verirren.  
Freiwillige vor ;-)


----------



## Sechser (15. April 2017)

Im „Süd-Westen“ ist es entweder flach oder in den letzten Jahren gesperrt/zugelegt worden.
Allerdings entspricht 33km/500hm ziemlich genau meiner Hausrunde im Kofo, kann aber dieses WE nicht.


----------



## KervyN (15. April 2017)

Na das klingt jetzt nicht so geil. 
Was ist denn deine Hausrunde?


----------



## Sechser (16. April 2017)

Friesdorf–Heiderhof–Pech–Waldau-Melbtal–Friesdorf, einige Senken dazwischen, allerdings auch einiges als breiten Wegen ... ist halt Kofo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (18. April 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Friesdorf–Heiderhof–Pech–Waldau-Melbtal–Friesdorf, einige Senken dazwischen, allerdings auch einiges als breiten Wegen ... ist halt Kofo.


Bei mir ist die Runde ähnlich, nur lasse ich Pech aus und fahre lieber zwei mal quer, komme aber meistens an der Uni hoch und fahre die Trails da 2-3 mal zum warm werden 

Und Richtung Meckenheim ist scheisse?


----------



## KervyN (21. April 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
ich habe für morgen wieder eine Runde geplant. Trails, Uphill, Downhill und grünen Waldschrat ärgern inklusive.

Abfahrt ist um 10.30 an der Haltestelle Waldau.


----------



## trialelmi (21. April 2017)

Viel Spaß ich kann leider wieder nicht. Ich habe einfach zu viele Hobbys.


----------



## luna-mortem (22. April 2017)

War heute schon 52km unterwegs und morgen ist wieder klettern dran.
Wenn jemand Bock auf Bikepark habt, gebt Bescheid, da bin ich sofort dabei.
Diesen Monat schon Stromberg und Hürtgenwald 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KervyN (24. April 2017)

War nass und lustig  Vor allem wenn man plötzlich auf einem Feld steht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Mai 2017)

Morgen kommt der Regen, da muß ich heute noch kurz aufs Rad: Jemand am (späten) Nachmittag Lust & Zeit für eine kleine Venusbergrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (8. Juni 2017)

Hi,
hätte interesse mich hin und wieder anzuschließen. Bin 29 und wohne nahe an der Antenne 
Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag ne Tour im KF starten. Jemand dabei? 

MfG Sebastian


----------



## luna-mortem (8. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist momentan leider zeitlich ganz schlecht, schaffe es nur spontan zu fahren.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## night2345 (15. Juni 2017)

Hu,

Jemand Morgen gegen 15-16 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde?

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juni 2017)

Da werde ich schon zurück sein...


----------



## MonsterKeks (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte nächstes Wochenende das Erste Mal am Venusberg fahren und kenne mich da nicht aus.
Von welcher Straße aus ist ein guter Startpunkt für die Erkundung? Komme Aus Endenich/Duisdorf.
Liebe Grüße vom total Anfänger


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juli 2017)

Als Anfänger schau die der Trails vorher Mal zu Fuß an, gibt einige Überraschungen, wenn man da wenig Erfahrung und  Pech hat mailt es einen da gewaltig...


----------



## schlaubi88 (15. August 2017)

Bin noch relativ neu in Bonn und steige jetzt wieder vermehrt aufs MTB. Ich komme aus Muffendorf und bin noch auf der Suche nach netten Strecken/Trails. Bisher war ich nur im Siebengebirge unterwegs, aber hätte gerne was für die "Hausrunde". Hat jemand Lust sich zusammen zu tun und ein bisschen "Wegkunde" zu betreiben? Morgen Abend will ich mir den Hoh Chi Minh Trail mal anschauen.


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (14. September 2017)

Hey zusammen, ich bin seit Juni recht viel in Bonn und Umgebung am radeln. Zusammen mit ein paar Leuten fahren wir mindestens Montags am Venusberg und waren diesen Montag entsetzt, weil all die schönen Abfahrten demoliert wurden. Anlieger wurden platt gemacht und Kicker (auch zementierte Kicker) wurden demoliert. Schäden gibt es auf vielen Trails am Venusberg. Da haben sich Leute einige "Mühe" gegeben...
Wenn jemand den Wiederaufbau organisiert, würde ich mich sehr gern aktiv daran beteiligen!


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2017)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit :Wut:


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. September 2017)

Kommt halt immer wieder mal vor. Wir lassen uns aber nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. September 2017)

Jep, alle jahre wieder.... mehr zum entstehen der venusbergtrails könnt ihr im fred Freeriden bonn siegburg nachlesen https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeriden-bonn-siegburg-teil-1.434861/
im Tannenwäldchen gabs auch mal ne ca 3m hohe dropshore ) und am anfang der mauer war mal eine doubble line... reste noch spärlich vorhanden
Tja , alles weg.... so isses halt am venusberg


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. September 2017)

Ich hätte mich schon gefreut, wenn es wenigstens so eine Toleranz gegenüber der "kleinen" Bauten und der "naturnahen" Linie geben würde...War so ein schöner Weg zur Arbeit, morgens einfach mal drei vier Sprünge und Anlieger und man hat frischen Wind im Kopf.

Aber mit der Zeit wird halt alles größer, breiter, wilder und dann wird mal wieder "Reset" gedrückt. Das gute ist, dass die Wildsauen eh regelmäßig alles "renaturieren"


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (21. September 2017)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Jep, alle jahre wieder.... mehr zum entstehen der venusbergtrails könnt ihr im fred Freeriden bonn siegburg nachlesen https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeriden-bonn-siegburg-teil-1.434861/
> im Tannenwäldchen gabs auch mal ne ca 3m hohe dropshore ) und am anfang der mauer war mal eine doubble line... reste noch spärlich vorhanden
> Tja , alles weg.... so isses halt am venusberg



Danke für die Info zum Thread...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. Oktober 2017)

An die Erbauer des Venusberg DH : Sehr Geil 
An die Bauarbeiter im und am Tannenwäldchen : Bitte nicht so groß bauen das gibt sonst nur wieder stress
ride on
Rufus


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Oktober 2017)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> An die Erbauer des Venusberg DH : Sehr Geil


 Welchen Trail meinst du denn mit Venusberg DH?


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Oktober 2017)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Welchen Trail meinst du denn mit Venusberg DH?


... doch nicht offen im Forum ;-) ... 
Fahr hin, schau Dich um, finde Wege ;-)


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ... doch nicht offen im Forum ;-)


natürlich nicht... 


DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Fahr hin, schau Dich um, finde Wege ;-)


Vllt. habe ich den ja sogar selber gebaut  Mir ist nur kein Trail am Vberg unter dem Namen bekannt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Oktober 2017)

Namen sind auch Schall und Rauch... und manche sind auch übertrieben...


----------



## zett78 (24. November 2017)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...-Kottenforst-unter-Wasser-article3709046.html

Forstarbeiter???  Das waren doch bestimmt die Mountainbiker!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (29. November 2017)

AshHaushaltswar schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ich bin seit Juni recht viel in Bonn und Umgebung am radeln. Zusammen mit ein paar Leuten fahren wir mindestens Montags am Venusberg und waren diesen Montag entsetzt, weil all die schönen Abfahrten demoliert wurden. Anlieger wurden platt gemacht und Kicker (auch zementierte Kicker) wurden demoliert. Schäden gibt es auf vielen Trails am Venusberg. Da haben sich Leute einige "Mühe" gegeben...
> Wenn jemand den Wiederaufbau organisiert, würde ich mich sehr gern aktiv daran beteiligen!


Und das wundert dich? Zementierte Kicker im Wald? Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie naiv manche Leute sind. Es wird (wahrscheinlich) illegal im Wald gebuddelt und gebaut und dann wundert man sich darüber, dass solche Bauten wieder abgerissen werden. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass ihre eure Bikes bestimmungsgemäß bewegen wollt, aber solche Aktionen schaden mehr als sie nützen. Der Venusberg ist kein offizieller Bike-Park und ihr glaubt, dass so etwas von den Behörden langfristig toleriert wird?


----------

